# Megaminx Image Editor released!



## roudai (May 3, 2020)

Hi, everyone!

I released a new tool "Megaminx Image Editor"
This is a tool for making very simple Megaminx images with GUI.



Megaminx Image Editor



I want people of all over the world to use this tools.
Thank you!


----------



## 1cubealot (May 27, 2020)

Would be good if you could randomise the colours


----------



## Tabe (May 27, 2020)

Would also suggest an option to make the borders the same color as the piece itself (i.e. to imitate stickerless).

This is great though - nice work!


----------



## jackolas456 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi, great work!

Am I okay to use your tool to make pictures for my Megaminx Algorithm site as long as I attribute you and your tool in the description?

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 29, 2020)

jackolas456 said:


> Hi, great work!
> 
> Am I okay to use your tool to make pictures for my Megaminx Algorithm site as long as I attribute you and your tool in the description?
> 
> Thanks, Jack


Are you making a Megaminx PLL trainer?


----------



## jackolas456 (Aug 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Are you making a Megaminx PLL trainer?



Nah just a 2-Look OLL site for Megaminx + a YT video. (19 algs)
I'd usually use the VisualCube thing by Conrad Rider but it only generates NxN pictures and obviously that's no use for me when making a video on Mega


----------

